# new on site today clomid girl does any one get hot flushes while on them



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi everyone i am a clomid girl 
started my first iui this month had my base line scan had my scan for my follicles i was put on chlomid 50 mg from day 2 to day 6 of my period and i have 2 follicles size 12mm and one 20mm 
i find when taking chlomid they give me hot flushes i wake up at night with my back boiling hot i got this hot flush run through my body like some one just stuck a hot poker up my bum lol 
and it also made me really snappy 
but if it makes us have them eggs to have our little baby we dream of we will take the chlomid wont we girls  
karenxxx


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Karen

Welcome to the board!  I too get a lot of hot flushes and night sweats, I wake up quite a few times in the night absoloulty roasting and have started going to bed in my skimpy summer pjs so that I don't need to strip off half way through the night    Often have to resort to getting up and going through to the bathroom as its often quite chilly through there    I'm not so bad through the day but do still get the odd hot flush but then I take my tablets before going to sleep so think I suffer more at night!

Good luck with the IUI!!!

Matty


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi
i get bad flushes, last month i was having one an hour a reckon! The night sweats are terrible too but as you said its worth it if it gets the end result! I've also cut out caffine and it does seem to of made a gradual differencexx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi Hun i was a clomid girl i got loads of hot flushes on them mainly throughout the night i also found myself very snappy and i lost my temper very quickly 

good luck love lea-Anne xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Karen ...I find it helps to get a lovely large soft towel and sleep on that .. I got fed up of waking up sweating but with that it absorbs it straight away and really helped me ...I also go to sleep with an ossilating fan on ..this also helps my asthma (which my Drs tell me off about and say Mrs Adams that is a sign you should be visiting us   but as I was only diagnosed with asthma as an adult I don't really associate it with asthma ...just that the fan helps me to breathe ha ha ) 

I have hot flushes during the day too .. and have fans on at work .. if it is any consolation the girl I work with is pregnant and she gets lots too x 

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Karen. Just wanted to let you know that you don't need to do separate posts when responding to quotes etc. - they can all go in the one post. 

Good luck with the Clomid.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Blondie99 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Hi Karen,

Im on my second cycle of clomid...(1st at 100mg) and I have suffered badly from the hot flushes   and extreme thirst, especially at night 

Ive been so embarassed when Im at the till in M&S and im burning up so much i feel faint! My partner has to come shopping with me now to look after me!!!   

I take mine in the morning but suffer day and night so Im not sure if that makes a difference. 

Good luck with it hun.....it will be worth it in the end  

Claire x*


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Blondie99 said:


> *Hi Karen,
> 
> Im on my second cycle of clomid...(1st at 100mg) and I have suffered badly from the hot flushes   and extreme thirst, especially at night
> 
> ...


I would try taking it at night hun it seems to help with most of the se's
Cat x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you might this link handy Karen:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am hot flush queen today


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hun ..think it was cos I got my surge yesterday x 
Cat x


----------

